# Wo in Gentoo den DMA dauerhaft aktivieren?

## superpixel

Hi@all,

ist wahrscheinlich eine recht dumme Frage aber ich bin halt etwas von Yast verwöhnt. Ich kann auf meinem neuen Gentoo-System zwar den DMA-Modus für meine Devices aktivieren aber wo muß ich das eintragen damit es auch aktiv bleibt?

Viele Grüße

superpixel

----------

## chrib

/etc/conf.d/hdparm iirc.

HTH

----------

## gentop

Und nicht vergessen mit rc-update auch einem Runlevel zuzuordnen  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## Lenz

Reicht "-d1" aus? Sollte hdparm ins default- oder boot-Runlevel?

----------

## gentop

Ich hab da

```

-d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64

```

als Parameter. Würd das ganze auch ins boot-Runlevel packen - dann haste früher dein DMA aktiviert  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## Lenz

Für alle Laufwerke? Oder nur für die Festplatten? Was hast du ggf. für optische Laufwerke eingestellt?

----------

## gentop

Die Argumente waren für meine Platten.

Für andere hab ich als default -d1 stehen

//gentop

----------

## Lenz

Kann man das auch für alle Festplatten und alle CD-ROM-Laufwerke einstellen oder muss man da wenn jedes einzelne angeben?

----------

## NightDragon

Was auch noch was bringt ist -c1

schaltet um auf 32Bit übertragung. Bei meinem Notebook stand der auf 16 Bit (-c2), was natürlich nicht wirlklich sinnvoll war.

hm in meiner /etc/conf.d/hdparm ist folgendes zu finden. Obs für alle LW's gilt, kann ich nicht unbedingt sagen, laut conf schon:

```

# or, you can set hdparm options for ALL drives using all_args, e.g.

#

all_args="-d1 -c1"

```

[EDIT]

Gibts eigentlich auch was für USB bzw. SCSI-Laufwerke?

----------

## Der P@te

Wenn man all_args glauben schenken darf dann funktioniert das auf allen Laufwerken. 

```

hdparm options for ALL drives using all_args

```

----------

## NightDragon

Ja eben, wenn... Aber das ganze beschränkt sich wohl auf IDE-Laufwerke, also alles was hdX ist...

Bei sdX und ubX hauts nicht hin.

----------

## Lenz

Wenn ich das so mache, werden dann für die Festplatten alle Optimierungen aktiviert und für die CD-ROM-Laufwerke nur -d1, oder schaltet mir das all_args="-d1" die Optimierungen für hde und hdg wieder aus?

```

hde_args="-d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64"

hdg_args="-d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64"

all_args="-d1"

```

----------

## NightDragon

Nein.

Das bleibt erhalten. Weil DMA aus wäre -d0.

----------

## Lenz

Okay, dann wäre das geklärt. Danke für die Infos!  :Smile: 

----------

## c07

Viel einfacher ist es doch, das gleich im Kernel richtig zu konfigurieren. hdparm braucht man heute normalerweise nur noch für exotischere Sachen.

----------

## Haldir

wie c07 schon sagte, Wie wärs mit kernel config?

[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available

Im Normalfall sollte das ohne Probleme funktionieren und man kann sich das ganze hdparm sparen  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Das hab ich seit eh und je drin. Bringt mir dann hdparm gar nichts mehr?

----------

## Blackdream

Naja man kann noch mehre Übertraguns Moduse umstellen 

zB lass ich alle platten mit -c3 laufen und über -Xxx (zB -X70 = UDMA6) im schnellsten Modus laufen am besten einfach einmal man hdparm dann kannst du dir alle Möglichkeiten durchlesen

----------

## c07

Normalerweise sollte alles auch ohne hdparm ziemlich optimal eingestellt sein. Nützlich ist es u.U. noch für Akkustikmanagement, automatisches Abschalten von Zweitplatten bei Nichtgebrauch u.Ä..

----------

## NightDragon

ist -c1 nicht schneller wie -c3

weil bei -c3 doch synchrongeschrieben wird oder?

----------

## hoschi

gut das ich eine s-ata platte habe, da kann ich mir sowas sparen - frickliges ide-interface....

----------

## NightDragon

SATA ist ein IDE-Variante

PATA = EIDE

SATA = serielles EIDE

Interessant wirds sowieso erst ab SATA II mit NCQ. *g* Und so wie die Unterstützung derzeit ist, kämpfe ich lieber mit einigen einfachen hdparm Einstellungen rum und habs dann gleich, als SATA-Chipsets zum Laufen zu bekommen die vielleicht nicht mal ganz unterstüzt werden. 

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn der SATA Treiber nicht alles voll aktiviert, dann bist du mit EIDE unter Linux sicher noch schneller und weniger genervt... Also freu dich lieber nicht zu früh  :Wink: 

Eine Frage bleibt aber. Wie schauts jetzt mit den scsi und usb LW's aus?

----------

## demeter

Hi leute,

ich habe in dem file /etc/conf.d/hdparm auch  all_args="-d1" drinnen stehen. Im kernel ist [*] Use PCI DMA by default when available  aktiviert. 

leider ist laut hdparm dma auf off...wenn ich mit knoppix boote sind bei allen ide Laufwerken die dma aktiviert. komisch   :Confused: 

LG

Martin

----------

## Haldir

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> SATA ist ein IDE-Variante
> 
> PATA = EIDE
> 
> SATA = serielles EIDE
> ...

 

Nein, Nein und nochmals Nein,

IDE (Integrated Device Electronics)  ist ein mehr oder weniger falscher Begriff für ATA (AT Attachement).  Deine PATA Geräte nützen eine Version von den ATA Standards, SATA Geräte nützen eine Andere. 

Das ist ungefähr alles was die miteinander zu tun haben...

EIDE selber ist ein Name von Western Digital für ihre Platten Mitte der 90er und hatte primär Unterstützung für >504MB platten. Grundsätzlich unterstützt EIDE den Großteil von (Fast)-ATA2  (dem richtigen Standard, der kam erst später). WD hat die "Definition" von EIDE auch immer aktuell gehalten, der 10 Jahre alte "Standard" EIDE kann z..b heute UATA133  :Wink: 

Also vergiß EIDE gleich, ersetz IDE durch ATA und es passt  :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

Dann muss ich dem Verlag schreiben, der meine Refernzbücher geschrieben haben, das diese wilde Fehler haben  :Wink: 

Witzig, das die Industrie sowas nicht schon lange be,ängelt, wo die doch meistens genau die selben Bücher haben *lach*

----------

## Haldir

Hmm?

Die Industrie bemängelte damals Western Digitals E-IDE Vorstoß ziemlich, da IDE nichts mit der "Software" (ATA ist primär ein Protokol) zu tun hat, sondern eine Definition für die Hardware ist. (ATA Gerät an ISA/AT Bus z.b.

Seagate und insb. Quantum haben dann ATA2 (Fast-ATA) geprägt. 

Ansonsten solltest du in keinem "Referenzbuch" (sowas gibts eh net) den Vergleich finden den du angesetzt hast, die einzige Referenz sind die Dokumente zu ATA bzw. S-ATA des Small Form Factor Comittee (SFF) bzw.  der Serial-ATA Organisation...

----------

## NightDragon

Aha... *lach*

----------

## superpixel

Hi@all,

 *Quote:*   

> all_args="-d1 -c1"

  Wenn man die Anpassung in der /etc/conf.d/hdparm gemacht hat, wie bekommt man das in RL? Mit:

rc-update add hdparm boot

?

----------

## NightDragon

Ja genau.

und mit /etc/init.d/hdparm restart kannst Dus sofort aktivieren.

----------

